# How many vitamins and supplements do you take?



## rainyghost (May 31, 2021)

I take a lot, each for a specific reason. However, I don't recall the reason for many of them. 

Among others, I take Saw Palmetto for my prostrate, bergamot for my cholesterol, slippery elm bark and folic acid for my ulcerative colitis, dandelion root for my liver, a couple others for my heart, a multiple vitamin for anything I missed and a few more.

I asked my doctor if I was crazy to be taking so many supplements. I take no prescription meds.  He said that I'm the healthiest person my age he's ever seen and to just keep doing what I'm doing. 

Damnit. It's expensive.


----------



## terry123 (May 31, 2021)

I take a multi vitamin and a vitamin C daily. Twice a week I take a vitamin D gel.  My latest blood work says I am good to go.  My doctor says it works for me!


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2021)

D3, and Vitamin C through the winter months. B12 and Omega 3 every day.
Costco usually has vitamins for reasonable prices.


----------



## rainyghost (May 31, 2021)

Pinky said:


> D3, and Vitamin C through the winter months. B12 and Omega 3 every day.
> Costco usually has vitamins for reasonable prices.


Yes they do. But they don't carry all the kooky stuff I take.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2021)

I regularly take potassium, biotin, zinc and lutein. I make sure not to miss a day taking the potassium or I risk getting cramps in my feet. I have halal Vit D and multi vitamin gummies but haven't been good with taking them like I should. I'm thinking very seriously about getting black seed capsules. Two of my grandsons said black seed oil gives them energy. I've heard for years that it's supposed to be very good for many things. I'll check with my pharmacist first since I'm on several meds.


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

I’m taking what’s only prescribed by my health providers and I think b-12 and 
D-3. I think that’s all.


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2021)

- pine bark extract
- probiotics
- multiple vitamin 
- vitamin B complex 100’s
- vitamin D3
- omega 3
- charcoal


----------



## Gaer (May 31, 2021)

Lutein
Cataplex B
Vitamin D3 gummies
Sometimes I take a multi-vitamin.
Don't like pills so I take these sporadically, but I feel GREAT!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

B12, B6, magnesium, Omega 3 fish oil, gingko biloba, a multi-vitamin, and ginseng + yerba tea a few times a day.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> B12, B6, magnesium, Omega 3 fish oil, gingko biloba, a multi-vitamin, and ginseng + yerba tea a few times a day.


Don't you smoke?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't you smoke?


Yes, I do. A pack a day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2021)

I take a multivitamin and a vitamin specifically formulated for my eyes.

Sometimes I think they help the people that make and sell them more than they help me but who knows. 

_"Like chicken soup for a dead man. It can't hurt."_ - Jackie Mason


----------



## Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

I take too many to list here, yet only in a capsule, they
contain omega, 3, 6, 7, 9, plus many vitamins, the capsules
contain "Sea Buckthorn Oil", very good for everything.

Just ask Google!

Mike.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2021)

I take 2,000 mgs Vitamin C twice daily, so 4,000 per day on normal days.  On the rare event that I get a cold I take way more, maybe 10,000 per day which knocks cold right out.

Calcium w/D3 twice a day

Vitamin B complex once a day; sometimes skip a day if my pee gets neon yellow then resume when that's back to normal.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 1, 2021)

*magnesium citrate* tab (400 mg) - works miracles in relieving constipation and  slightly improves sleeping


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Multivitamin, D3, two fiber caps and biotin most days. I don't think the Biotin does anything for my nails as I used to believe, so I'll be eliminating that.

I often take nutritional yeast, chia seeds and glycine.


----------



## Devi (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't take a wild guess as to what I need, as (a) our food doesn't necessarily have the same amount of nutrients as it did in the past, and (b) without balancing the vitamins/minerals, some can throw others into the negative range. While the following is what I would have taken anyway, per our doctor, I take:

1 B-complex
1 multi-mineral
A&D
vitamin E
vitamin C

to which I add Biotin (great for hair and nails)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

Vit B-Complex...
Vit D3.. ( although I really don't need to take that cuz I get enough in my diet, but while c-19 is bouncing around I will continue)..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

K2 to increase platelets, d3 multiple reasons one being immune health, Alive multivitamin for women over 50, Magnesium for many reasons.


----------



## Devi (Jun 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Magnesium for many reasons.


Ah, thanks; I forgot that as I was focused on pills/capsules. We also have a calcium/magnesium/something else drink (called "Calm+ Calcium"). It's a powder that can be mixed into water or juice. Among other things, it helps with leg pains.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2021)

*Just a plain old multi vitamin/mineral tablet for seniors. I used to take several others, but really didn't notice any differences in how I felt.*


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 1, 2021)

Most supplements and vitamins (IMHO) are a big waste of money. If you try to eat properly and get regular exercise (like walking) every day; you don't need them. The only one I really need to take is Vitamin D as we don't get enough sun up here. Check with you doctor - they are supposed to be the authority on your health. I take doctor prescribed 5mg of generic cholesterol. I also take glucosamine for my knees.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Most supplements and vitamins (IMHO) are a big waste of money. If you try to eat properly and get regular exercise (like walking) every day; you don't need them. The only one I really need to take is Vitamin D as we don't get enough sun up here. Check with you doctor - they are supposed to be the authority on your health. I take doctor prescribed 5mg of generic cholesterol. I also take glucosamine for my knees.


I respectfully disagree that most are a waste of money. My doctor approves of all I take, too.


----------



## Devi (Jun 1, 2021)

What @Ruthanne said ... and I definitely feel better when I take them


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2021)

I take "Hair, Skin, and Nails Gummies" and Vitamin B12 Gummies.

I don't take D3 for now because I've got a freezer full of Salmon that I have often.

In fact, I thawed one last night and forgot to have it for dinner so I had it for breakfast with Umami seasoning and drizzle of Maple Syrup and of course a cup of coffee...so good for breakfast


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2021)

Every time I read or hear of some supplement that is imperative to take, I add it to the list. Once I’ve forgotten why I’m taking it, it drops off the list.

A multivitamin- chewable now.  Cutting the hard ones in half, I still felt them as I swallowed.
2000-3000 Omega 3 from fish oil.  My RS says this is the only supplement that helps.
Vitamin D - not enough sun in the winter & too much SPF in the summer
Vitamin C 
Zinc
Magnesium
Probiotics - random


----------



## Irwin (Jun 1, 2021)

The only thing I take is valerian root extract at night before bed to help me sleep. It works!

I've never felt any benefit from vitamins so I don't take any, although I have in the past.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Multivitamin, D3, two fiber caps and biotin most days. I don't think the Biotin does anything for my nails as I used to believe, so I'll be eliminating that.
> 
> I often take nutritional yeast, chia seeds and glycine.


I took glycine for about a year after I had spinal surgery, to get strength back in my legs and my back and loosen to up my joints.

I'm gonna start taking it again. It's good stuff. It's kind of energizing. Well, for me it was.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

I take 1 multivitamin daily, although I do add vitamin c to it during Flu season.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2021)

Not a one.  And no plans to start.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 2, 2021)

I used to take fish oil until my doctor told me to stop wasting money.


----------



## Chet (Jun 2, 2021)

I used to take a multi-vitamin but it was so big that it would get stuck in my throat, so no more. I have little faith in them to begin with anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I regularly take potassium, biotin, zinc and lutein. I make sure not to miss a day taking the potassium or I risk getting cramps in my feet.


Diva, I've been getting cramps for some years now, usually in legs and feet, either early in the morning before getting out of bed, or while driving (clutch).  Yesterday it was when I was outside squatting, bending, etc. doing yard work.

I have magnesium oil which works great in relieving them quickly, but I'd like to avoid them all together.  Can I ask what dose of the potassium you're taking?  I'm almost done with a bottle of Nature's Way Potassium (citrate), 99mg.  I generally take high doses in my supplements, but I'm just starting to use this, and I haven't seen any improvement.


----------



## timoc (Jul 15, 2021)

How many vitamins and supplements do you take?​As many as I can get on the shovel.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

Multi, b12 and vit D. All plant based. But not every day. I take them when I think of it.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 15, 2021)

c is my most common vitamin, but I also take some d


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Diva, I've been getting cramps for some years now, usually in legs and feet, either early in the morning before getting out of bed, or while driving (clutch).  Yesterday it was when I was outside squatting, bending, etc. doing yard work.
> 
> I have magnesium oil which works great in relieving them quickly, but I'd like to avoid them all together.  Can I ask what dose of the potassium you're taking?  I'm almost done with a bottle of Nature's Way Potassium (citrate), 99mg.  I generally take high doses in my supplements, but I'm just starting to use this, and I haven't seen any improvement.


I was taking Natures Bounty potassium glutamate 99mg for years but I ran out of those a couple of days ago. I noticed almost right away that they almost eliminated the cramping. When I do get the occasional cramp, it's less severe and goes away fairly quickly. Heat always works for me...even a warm hand. I usually get the Natures Bounty brand from Amazon but I was ordering some toiletries from Lucky Vitamin so I decided to order the potassium through them to help reach the $49 criteria for free shipping. The only comparable product they had was Now potassium citrate veg caps, also 99mg. I've used other Now supplements so I trust that brand, however I just started taking the Now caps two days ago. According to the reviews I read, that brand did stop the reviewers' cramps. When I asked my pharmacist about the difference between citrate and glutamate, she said the citrate helps stave off kidney stones.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2021)

I take a "men's over 50" vitamin pill, in case I don't eat right.  I also take a daily Lutein pill (6mg) and a fish oil capsule...per my eye doctor...to help stave off Macular Degeneration, which my old Dad had in his later years.  In recent years, I've added a couple of Glucosamine/Chondroitin pills, also, to help compensate for some hip/knee arthritis.  

So far, the eyes are holding up, and the arthritis is manageable.  A few cents a day for these supplements is far better than surgery, or prescription drugs....IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was taking Natures Bounty potassium glutamate 99mg for years but I ran out of those a couple of days ago. I noticed almost right away that they almost eliminated the cramping. When I do get the occasional cramp, it's less severe and goes away fairly quickly. Heat always works for me...even a warm hand. I usually get the Natures Bounty brand from Amazon but I was ordering some toiletries from Lucky Vitamin so I decided to order the potassium through them to help reach the $49 criteria for free shipping. The only comparable product they had was Now potassium citrate veg caps, also 99mg. I've used other Now supplements so I trust that brand, however I just started taking the Now caps two days ago. According to the reviews I read, that brand did stop the reviewers' cramps. When I asked my pharmacist about the difference between citrate and glutamate, she said the citrate helps stave off kidney stones.


Thanks for your detailed reply Diva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply Diva.


You're welcome, of course SeaBreeze. Anytime.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Jul 15, 2021)

I take vit d3 10,000 iu a day from,country life made from sheeps wool in the US. Supposedly its the best d3.  Maybe so because I have not had an asthma attack or fibromyalgia episode after about 4 weeks of taking this brand and type everyday. I dont need an inhaler and heat and cold doesnt bother me anymore. Its been since Feburary 2020 when I started the country life d3.   I was wearing a face mask in the winter way before covid hit. Id get some real weird looks too. Anyway, I take glucosamine in powder form, hyluronic acid powder, MSM powder, allergy medicine, iodide/iodine -brand name iodoral, good stuff., NAC (N-Acetyl Cysteine) amino acid. I just started Tyrosine today. I do take b12 but im out.

I discovered Amino acids and have been studying about each role. Very interesting too.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 15, 2021)

None. My recent bloodwork was good and I don't need to take anything. Besides, I have a sensitive stomach and most supplements don't agree with me. Glad I'm not lacking anything in my system


----------



## Jules (Jul 15, 2021)

The adult multivitamins were too big for me to swallow.  Had one bottle of Kirkland chewables that I really liked.  They quit making them.  Bought Nature’s Bounty chewables. They’re a little jelly bear.  It would be really easy for me to eat 20 instead of just the two recommended.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 25, 2022)

Devi said:


> I don't take a wild guess as to what I need, as (a) our food doesn't necessarily have the same amount of nutrients as it did in the past, and (b) without balancing the vitamins/minerals, some can throw others into the negative range. While the following is what I would have taken anyway, per our doctor, I take:
> 
> 1 B-complex
> 1 multi-mineral
> ...


"Two landmark studies published in the New England Journal of Medicine [1][2] followed a total of 125,000 men and women health care professionals for a total of 839,000 person study-years. It was found that those who supplement with at least 100 IU of vitamin E daily reduced their risk of heart disease by 59 to 66%. The studies were adjusted for life-style differences (smoking, physical activity, dietary fiber intake, aspirin use) in order to determine the heart effect of vitamin E supplementation alone.

 Because a diet high in foods containing vitamin E as compared to the average diet further showed only a slight heart-protective effect, the authors emphasized the necessity of vitamin E supplementation.

Researchers at Cambridge University [3] in England 

reported that patients who had been diagnosed with coronary arteriosclerosis 

could lower their risk of having a heart attack by 77% by supplementing with 400 IU to 800 IU per day of the natural (d-alpha tocopherol) form of vitamin E."


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 25, 2022)

rainyghost said:


> I asked my doctor if I was crazy to be taking so many supplements. I take no prescription meds. He said that I'm the healthiest person my age he's ever seen and to just keep doing what I'm doing.





rainyghost said:


> I take a lot, each for a specific reason. However, I *don't recall the reason* for many of them.


There's helps for memory/ *recall*/  also.   Safe, effective,  and inexpensive.


----------



## Jan14 (Jun 25, 2022)

With my medical condition…kidney disease and transplant recipient, I get frequent blood work.  I’m not allowed to take ANY vitamin or supplements without my Dr’s approval.  I recently asked if I should take a daily multi vitamin.  The answer was only if you want, but you don’t need it.  They can tell my nutrition thru my labs.  Be careful what your taking without asking your Doctors approval.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 25, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> With my medical condition…kidney disease and transplant recipient, I get frequent blood work.  I’m not allowed to take ANY vitamin or supplements without my Dr’s approval.  I recently asked if I should take a daily multi vitamin.  The answer was only if you want, but you don’t need it.  They can tell my nutrition thru my labs.  Be careful what your taking without asking your Doctors approval.


That's the politically correct way,  and often not as helpful as it could be.  
For the most recent example, of thousands ,  
Recently China, of all places, had ongoing continual and repeated success with vitaminC that is still resisted in the usa by ama licensed drs.

"In spite of the overwhelming evidence of the efficacy of an intravenous vitamin C protocol against coronavirus, the FDA, the CDC, and many respected members of the medical community inexplicably jeopardize their own credibility, apparently, to save the irrelevant business model of the pharmaceutical industry."
https://www.townsendletter.com/article/online-vitamin-c-coronavirus-humble-cure/


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 25, 2022)

Centrum multi-vitamin for Men over 50
Turmeric (antioxidant and anti-inflammation)
Blood Pressure Support (made up of various herbs and vitamins)
Fish Oil (for heart)
Red Yeast Rice (for cholesterol) recommended by my doctor
Collagen Peptides (for joints, skin and hair)
Vitamin K3 and D2 (for calcium replacement
I also drink 4 ounces of Beet Root Juice every day to boost stamina, improve blood flow and improve blood pressure.  It gives me energy for a good workout at the gym.  Sometimes I drink Boost for Men for the protein.

The only prescription medication I take is an anti-depressant that I've been taking for 17 years.

I've never felt better, and my blood pressure has gone from 160/99 to 140/80.  Yes, these supplements are expensive but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Vitamin K3 and D2 (for calcium replacement


I take K2 and D3....is that what you take?  Supposed to get calcium to the bones and not into the arteries and blood.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 25, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take K2 and D3....is that what you take?  Supposed to get calcium to the bones and not into the arteries and blood.


Yes, that's it!  Got my numbers wrong.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 25, 2022)

No, I don't take any vitamins or supplements.

*Vitamins, supplements are a ‘waste of money’ for most Americans*
There’s no ‘magic set of pills to keep you healthy.’ Diet and exercise are key.
https://news.northwestern.edu/stori...ents-are-a-waste-of-money-for-most-americans/

*Enough Is Enough: Stop Wasting Money on Vitamin and Mineral Supplements*
An analysis of research involving 450,000 people, which found that multivitamins did not reduce risk for heart disease or cancer.
A study that tracked the mental functioning and multivitamin use of 5,947 men for 12 years found that multivitamins did not reduce risk for mental declines such as memory loss or slowed-down thinking.
A study of 1,708 heart attack survivors who took a high-dose multivitamin or placebo for up to 55 months. Rates of later heart attacks, heart surgeries and deaths were similar in the two groups.
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea.../is-there-really-any-benefit-to-multivitamins


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

I take D3, B-Complex, and Centrum Silver (multivitamin). I used to take a whole lot more supplements than that, but it just got to be too much. My doctor said that for women, it is better to take Centrum twice a day (1 pill, cut in half). I didn't ask him why that was so.

I also belong to Consumer Lab so I can check which brands they approve after testing them. Plenty of supplements do not have the amounts they say they do in their products, or they have a lot more than they say, and more is not always better.

Plus, Consumer Labs have a lot of great science-based articles. They are a reputable organization; i belonged to them a long time ago (at least 14-15 years ago), and it was really helpful since I was taking so many supplements.


----------



## Devi (Jun 26, 2022)

I do know that I feel better physically (not just some mental "oh I feel better that I'm taking these") when I take my vitamins/minerals.


----------



## Been There (Jun 26, 2022)

Zero. If you eat a healthy balanced diet, you shouldn't need any vitamins or supplements, unless your blood test shows that you have a low deficiency in one of them. In some cases if you take more than the body requires, the body flushes out the excess. As an example your body requires 2.4 micrograms of vitamin B-12 per day. Some people will take hundreds of MCGs. per day by taking a pill. What the body doesn't need, it will flush it out through our urine. Some people, especially older people may require additional B-12, but keep it at a smaller dose. It's always best to ask your doctor what extra vitamins or supplements should you be taking. Most doctors will suggest maybe an all in one tablet. Myself, I get sick on iron and magnesium. I was taking it when I was working out to build muscle, but haven't taken it now for years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 26, 2022)

A few months ago my podiatrist recommended that I take a cherry concentrate supplement to stave off gout. He said although my uric acid count was within normal range, it was toward the higher end. When I consulted with my PCP, he had no problem with me taking the supplement. The capsules are too large for me to swallow, so I open 2 and put the powder in my green tea each morning. It does not alter the taste of the tea, so that's good. I've gone back to taking Vit D since I found a good tasting chewable option that doesn't contain a lot of sugar and fits into my pill case. Plus since my calcium levels are within normal range, I no longer need to take the Vit D with calcium gummy. I am no longer vitamin D deficient. I've also started taking Vit C again and occasionally a multi vitamin gummy, which I almost feel I don't really need. That makes my new total 8 supplements.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 26, 2022)

Lara said:


> I take "Hair, Skin, and Nails Gummies" and Vitamin B12 Gummies.
> 
> I don't take D3 for now because I've got a freezer full of Salmon that I have often.
> 
> In fact, I thawed one last night and forgot to have it for dinner so I had it for breakfast with Umami seasoning and drizzle of Maple Syrup and of course a cup of coffee...so good for breakfast


Never took any vitamin's. Now wondering if I should because my toe nails break off by themselfs. Been having alot of pain in my feet from Diabetic's.  Thanks.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 26, 2022)

None.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2022)

None.
To each his own, but I've never been convinced they're beneficial.  I'm open to any info to the contrary, however.
We're designed to get vitamins & nutrients from food.  But that means "Whole Food" not processed food, which is a big part of most people's diet.
I eat an abundance of fruits & vegetables - mostly raw when possible.  They come in a package with fiber & the nutrients are absorbed slowly as I think we're supposed to get them, rather than in a concentrated, processed form like a pill.
There may be certain medical conditions that would benefit from vitamins in a concentrated pill or powder form, but I think pushing them on everyone through advertising is simply marketing for profit; vitamin pills are big business.

When I was young, I tried a few vitamins on the advice of friends.  I didn't feel any different but I did notice dark-colored urine.  A medical student told me "When you take vitamin pills, your body excretes most of the vitamins because the're too concentrated, so you end up with expensive urine."


----------



## David777 (Jun 26, 2022)

Over my adult life, none.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2022)

*I take vitamin D and Melatonin. That is about it the rest are my regular meds*


----------



## bingo (Jul 3, 2022)

Very expensive..a good way to get those same vitamins  is to start looking at wild edibles....packed with vitamins and medicinal qualities...fun to learn and  forage...right in our own yard....
Save $$..
and I wanted to say...the food we eat from the store...especially  fresh vegetables  and fruits have been gmo'd to max...not many vitamins


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

No, I don't take vitamins or supplements.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 3, 2022)

bingo said:


> Very expensive..a good way to get those same vitamins  is to start looking at wild edibles....packed with vitamins and medicinal qualities...fun to learn and  forage...right in our own yard....
> Save $$..
> and I wanted to say...the food we eat from the store...especially  fresh vegetables  and fruits have been gmo'd to max...not many vitamins


Wouldn't it be awesome if there was as many farm-fresh fruit and veggie stands as there are 7-Elevens and AM-PMs.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 3, 2022)

I take a Vit D2  50,000IU faithfully every Sunday.
I also take a Centrum Silver for women once in a while..


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

rainyghost said:


> How many vitamins and supplements do you take?


Probably too many.

A multi-vitamin, because it seems a good idea.
ARED2 supposed to stop my macular degeneration, seems to be working.  It is over the counter, but was prescribed by my eye doctor.
Turmeric, for my joints.  Doesn't seem to do a damned thing, but I just keep taking them.
Menhaden fish oil, for the Omega thing, no idea if it works or not.  Menhaden mostly come from Louisiana and I have a friend who works in the place these are made.  Good a reason as any I guess.
Oil of Oregano, my wife has me take it for my immune system.  No idea if it works, but I ain't dead yet.
Vitamin B12, because a friend said I should.  No idea if it does anything for me.
In the past I have taken others.  From time to time I contemplate giving some or all up, but just don't.  The supplement industry must love people like me.


----------



## bingo (Jul 4, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if there was as many farm-fresh fruit and veggie stands as there are 7-Elevens and AM-PMs.


we certainly  have  to start thinking about the upcoming supply chain  disruption....


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 4, 2022)

I take
Zinc
Magnesium 
Potassium 
B- complex
C
D3 (up this to 2 during winter)
Magnesium citrate


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 4, 2022)

bingo said:


> we certainly  have  to start thinking about the upcoming supply chain  disruption....


Good point. I think supply-chain issues are gonna go on for a while, but harvest time is just around the corner. We have 3 open-air farmers markets nearby, and the massively huge and historic Denio's Farmers Market & Swap Meet is within 30 miles away. They're all gonna be swamped this year, I bet.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 9, 2022)

Yes.  I  drink only water and take protein powder every morning.  Emergen-C every morning.
Once or twice a week, I'll take a swig of  Cod Liver oil, cold pressed Viobin wheat germ oil, 
Vitamin D, a multivitamin, Lutein, a B- complex and a bit of Super-Greens with water.
I'm terribly old but feel GREAT!
Can't take these daily.  Not regimented enough.


----------



## rgp (Jul 10, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I respectfully disagree that most are a waste of money. My doctor approves of all I take, too.



 I also disagree with eat right  ... which I did all my adult life [still do] ...... and exercise ...... I followed a boxing exercise routine , again all of my adult life .... until 3-4 years ago. If all that is so good , why do i have severe arthritis & all it's accessory spin-offs [spondy & spinal stenosis] as well as heart disease & diabetes ?


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 13, 2022)

Unless you have a specific health condition or deficiency most supplements can do more harm than good and they are not regulated by the FDA so you don't know what is in the supplements. Many contain more fillers than the actual ingredients that are on the label. Studies have been done that find many can actually cause health issues like cancer and liver injury. I try to get what I need from food. I eat clean and don't eat any sugar at all. Very few processed foods and grow my own vegetables during the summer. I don't take any medications unless absolutely necessary. I think diet and exercise are the key to staying healthy. Not bottles full of junk.


----------

